# Question about getting salt to stick on smoked almonds



## Nutmeg43 (Jul 5, 2021)

Hi there folks! So, I love smoking almonds in my smoker and have done it for a few years now using various recipes I've found online.  While the various spices used change, I've found that, for the most part, the procedure seems to be the same - coat the nuts in some version of oil, add the spices and roast/smoke for awhile.  This always seem to yield tasty nuts, but without fail, the spices fall off once the nuts are cooled.   I have tried grinding the salt till it's really fine, but even then - naked nuts are always the result.

So, I do a lot of bread baking, and that got me thinking.  When I make buns or bread with sesame seeds or poppyseeds on the crust, I brush the unbaked  dough with beaten egg white and then sprinkle on the sesame seeds and then bake the buns.  Once I forgot, and brushed the buns with melted butter, and the while the sesame seeds stuck initially, the minute the buns were turned over, all the seeds fell off - naked buns.

I am starting to see a pattern here.

So, my question is this - has anyone tried tossing the almonds with beaten egg white instead of the oil or butter normally used?  I would guess it would have to be a very small amount of egg white, otherwise the salt would dissolve, right?    Has anyone tried it this way?


----------



## Steve H (Jul 5, 2021)

Are the nuts raw or already roasted? For already roasted I've used veg oil or steam to keep the salt on. Raw, brine then add salt before you roast them.


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 5, 2021)

I have always gone with this with great results


edit: copy/paste not working properly
Use search feature and go to rethinking smoked almonds


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 5, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> I have always gone with this with great results
> 
> 
> edit: copy/paste not working properly
> Use search feature and go to rethinking smoked almonds


https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/rethinking-smoked-almonds.270472/


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 5, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/rethinking-smoked-almonds.270472/


Thanks, my copy/paste doesn't work properly from my Kindle.


----------



## Nutmeg43 (Jul 6, 2021)

Thank you very much folks!  Looking forward to trying the brine on my smoked almonds!


----------

